# Examining Tony Parker's Curious Decline



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Look, Tony Parker hasn't been playing very well this season. It doesn't really matter how you look at it. Whether you're looking at an on/off court perspective, basic counting stats, or SportVU-type detailed breakdowns... he's just been rather mediocre. Bad, even. How bad? Let's find out.
> 
> • • •
> 
> ...


http://gothicginobili.com/?p=7573


----------

